# Still not growing well



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I adopted Aoibhe (she's on my avatar) on August 23rd, when she was somewhere between 6 and 8 weeks old. At the time she weighed in at 2.3kg (5lbs). Since then we have run labwork, addressed a slight anemia and put her on a decent diet. She is growing, but when weighed yesterday at 10 weeks of age is only 4.1kg (9lbs).

I know puppies grow at different speeds, but this is really starting to worry me. We did some initial tests for dwarfism and a shunt and nothing was out of range enough to tell the vets that we should pull out the big guns (e.g. technetium scans, growth hormone levels). Any of you guys have pups that have been this small at this age?

I should add that Aoibhe is doing great, a real pistol, with a big puppy belly who is very active and bright.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

If its any comfort to you
Brady at 8 weeks weighed 12 lbs 
I wouldn't worry if the tests are coming back fine 
time will tell. If she is happy and doing well just enjoy her!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Someone just posted on here about a puppy who weighs 10 pounds at 8 weeks. It sounds like she is growing but just very slowly. If she's healthy otherwise I would just keep monitoring her. Is she eating well?


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Oh yes, Aoibhe is eating like there's no tomorrow, and has a real fat puppy belly! I think my paranoia has stemmed from plotting her weight against the growth chart posted on the forum - she is way below the "normal" curve!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

My boy is still way below the curve (even for a girl) but he is healthy and lean and growing at a wonderful pace for him. He has always been on adult food which has slowed his growth- I prefer a slow growing puppy, its better on their bones and joints down the line. He will still top out at his genetically predetermined weight. 

I'm sure if you are to the point of testing for dwarfism you have checked for worms? IMO The pot belly and insatiable eating kinda point toward that as a possibility...


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Cara

I tested for worms when I first adopted Aoibhe and she was dewormed with Drontal plus a couple of weeks ago when we found out she had microcytic, regenerative anemia. I need to start taking height measurements as well, as I wonder if Aoibhe is getting wider as opposed to taller!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

That's Great to hear! I went back and looked at her photos - SHE IS BEAUTIFUL







They all grow so differently- I can't wait to see her in a month! I love your name choice ~Aoibhe~ how cool!


----------

